# Muay Thai in Kansas City?



## bronx (Nov 17, 2005)

I have been searching high and low for Muay Thai here in Kansas City. I have come up with nothing. Does anyone know of a place that teaches Muay Thai in the Kansas City area? Thanks in advance for any replies.

Bronx


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 17, 2005)

bronx said:
			
		

> I have been searching high and low for Muay Thai here in Kansas City. I have come up with nothing. Does anyone know of a place that teaches Muay Thai in the Kansas City area? Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Bronx


 
Missouri or Kansas? There's a place in KC Missouri that I was looking at; my reccollection is that it was pretty reputable, and not too far from UMKC. Google it, and if you come up with nothing, let me know and I'll see what I can dig up Good luck. :asian:


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 17, 2005)

Also, welcome to Martial Talk (MT), I'm always happy to see Muay Thai (MT) practitioners here.


----------



## bronx (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm in Olathe. So Kansas or Missouri really. 

I tried googling everything I could think of and I came up with "Jeff Ford" every time, but nothing on schools. 

I got out the Yellow Pages this morning and came up with: Ali-DO Kickboxing in Stanley, but I haven't contacted them yet to find out if it's just cardio kickboxing. 

If you could please let me know about the place near UMKC. That would be great.

Thanks for the welcome!

Bronx


----------



## bronx (Nov 17, 2005)

Well it turns out that I found a place within 1 mile of where I work. I still can't believe it. Thanks.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 17, 2005)

bronx said:
			
		

> Well it turns out that I found a place within 1 mile of where I work. I still can't believe it. Thanks.


 
Whew! Good deal, because I can't, for the life of me, locate that gym I found. Maybe they moved, or something; it was about a year ago that I was looking. Good luck,man!


----------



## spydamonkey (Jan 31, 2006)

Bronx I was wondering if you can tell me nething about the Muay thai school you found.  A liv in the KCMO area and ive been lookin for a muay thai school.


----------

